# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Moet je meer eten als het koud is? - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Moet je meer eten als het koud is?* 
Wanneer het koud is, verbruikt je lichaam meer energie om je lichaamstemperatuur op peil te houden. Je rilt van de kou en beweegt meer om het warm te krijgen wat je calorieverbruik verder opdrijft. Tenminste, als je lange tijd buiten bent.
Om je tegen de kou te wapenen start je best met een gezond ontbijt, bijvoorbeeld bruin brood met beleg, een tas melk of yoghurt en een stuk fruit. Een warme kop koffie of thee is ook welkom. s Middags een kom hete soep of een lekkere stamppotschotel van bijvoorbeeld rode kool, witte kool of savooikool smaken bij koud weer extra lekker.

*Heb je meer vet nodig?*  
Het feit dat je relatief meer energie verbruikt als het koud is, is geen reden om de calorietoevoer onbezonnen op te voeren. Het argument dat je in de winter meer vet nodig hebt, gaat niet op. Haal liever wat meer energie uit een extra snede brood of wat extra groenten en aardappelen in de soep. In onze contreien waar het doorgaans niet veel kouder wordt dan een paar graden onder nul zal het bijkomende energieverbruik onder invloed van de kou trouwens minimaal zijn. Het advies dat we meer lichaamsvet moeten kweken om ons lichaam van extra isolatie te voorzien en onze lichaamstemperatuur zo beter op peil te houden is eveneens irrelevant in een land waar bijna de helft van de bewoners met overgewicht kampt. Bovendien worden de meesten in onze moderne maatschappij nog maar weinig lange tijd aan de kou blootgesteld. De auto is in de winter vaak het favoriete vervoermiddel, we kunnen over een ruim netwerk van openbaar vervoer beschikken, onze woon- en werkstek zijn van centrale verwarming voorzien en onze kleerkast biedt een ruim aanbod van koubestendige kledij.
Lekkere winterkost met veel groenten, eerder mager vlees en weinig vet past perfect in het kader van een gezonde, evenwichtige voeding en volstaat om de winterkou van bij ons te trotseren. 

*Moet je minder drinken als het koud is?*  
Neen, ons lichaam blijft elke dag 2,5 liter vocht nodig hebben. Ongeveer 1 liter wordt aangebracht via de voeding. De resterende anderhalve liter moeten we bijdrinken. Water krijgt de voorkeur, hoewel warme dranken in de winter niet te versmaden zijn. Kies dan bijvoorbeeld voor kruidenthees, ontvette bouillon en lichte koffie. 

*Is alcohol een goede opwarmer?*  
Van een borreltje krijg je het niet warm. Integendeel, alcohol verhoogt het warmteverlies van het lichaam. Je zal het dus eerder koud krijgen. Een tas warme melk, chocolademelk, koffie, thee of soep zijn de beste opwarmers in de winter. 

*Gezonde winterkost.* 
Wanneer het buiten wintert, schuiven we binnen graag aan voor een bord hete soep of een dampende stamppotschotel van bijvoorbeeld rode kool, witte kool of savooikool. Spruitjes staan ook bekend als echte wintergroenten.
Winterkost wordt gemakkelijk verbonden met zwaar en calorierijk. Aan de kolen zal het niet liggen. Zij bevatten zoals andere groenten van nature weinig calorieën maar wel veel vitaminen (vooral vitamine C), mineralen, vezels en polyfenolen. Groene koolsoorten zijn ook rijk aan beta-caroteen.
Polyfenolen en beta-caroteen zijn bioactieve stoffen waaraan gezondheidsbevorderende eigenschappen worden toegeschreven. Dankzij hun rol als antioxidanten worden zij vooral genoemd in het kader van de preventie van kanker en cardiovasculaire aandoeningen. Als gevolg van allerlei omzettingsprocessen komen in het lichaam zogenaamde vrije radicalen vrij. Vrije radicalen kunnen schade aanbrengen aan een cel en spelen een belangrijke rol in het verouderingsproces. Antioxidanten maken deze vrije radicalen onschadelijk. 

_(Bron: gezondheid.be)_

----------

